# EV Insurance New Zealand.



## eco-ants (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi, 
This is my first post, as I just joined today 
Yesterday I insured my e-car with FMG (Farmers Mutual Group) www.fmg.co.nz

They were great, have given me full cover for ~$380 on a $5,000 car.
I've been with them for about 10 years, and have my house and van insured with them. (above figure is with a full no claims discount.)
They give further discount if you carry a fire extinguisher, and another discount if you have an alarm.

Cheers
Ants

PS I'd be interested to hear other people's experiences with insurance.


----------



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

Great stuff. Thank you so much will look into it.


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

I called a few and they would cover my ev when its on the road but not in bits and contents insurance would not cover it either so they put me on to NAC insurance they specielise in moderfied cars hope this helps 

Owen


----------



## albo2 (Oct 4, 2011)

NAC are the only people I have had any luck with 0800501508


----------

